# Losing teeth...



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just looked in Murphy's mouth and he's lost at least one tooth but I don't know where it is! I just felt in his mouth and I can feel them wiggling...uke:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Aww, little Murphy is growing up. I found 10 of Pablo's puppy teeth, because he would always play around with them, spit it out, and back in, etc.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I never found but one of Cicero's so I guess he ate them...ughhh. Murphy is becoming a big boy and the puppy breath will be gone. Are you going to try to keep him in a full coat...it's beautiful.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We noticed another one missing, he's lost a few already. We found a lot of Scooter's, I guess he would spit them out.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Dale-I'm afraid if we cut his hair he'll lose the tipping! Won't it be gone if we trim it? His coat is easy so far but I brush them both every day. I don't think I could manage a coat like Cicero's on a day to day basis, my guys are wild outside and run around the yard like maniacs. I'd spend all my time pulling stuff out of his coat!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Gee can't some of them stay puppys for awhile? They all grow up so fast! I can't believe he's already losing those teeth. Rufus used to bring them to me and spit them out so I have many of his but Marley must've eaten them!

I love the dark tips but they seem to fade as their coat grows. Rufus lost some black tips when he was cut down but they were mixing with the white and blending to a soft grey anyways. The longer the hair gets the more the tips blend out IMO. Now he's 2 and has less of the white with black tips but has gained some soft caramel areas. You can't stop them from changing!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Some of the puppy stuff I like, some not so much! 

He's chewing like crazy on a deer antler and a Kong and there's nothing in the Kong! 

We're going to have him groomed before his neuter in a few weeks and he'll probably have to have a bit of a hair cut then, we'll see. I hate to cut his hair though! Kinda feel like those celebrity moms who won't cut their little boy's hair!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I found one of Bentley's teeth just lying on the floor Saturday. It was so itty-bitty. Our little boys are growing up (boo-hoo). I will not miss the needle-sharp teeth though.

I know what you mean about cutting their hair. I'm afraid to do it and afraid not to.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a few of Smarty’s baby teeth, she was such an only child for so long, I noticed every little thing that she did including loosing teeth. The vet pulled a couple of them, as the adult teeth were coming in beside them.

As long as Murphy’s coat is easy to care for I would not cut it. Once it is cut, most of us never let it grow back out. Galen is really easy for now, but I know that will change soon enough. I gave Smarty a really short cut yesterday, I just have to blend in the head she looks kind of off balance for now.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm going to leave him long for as long as I can stand it and keep him looking good. When Scooter gets a haircut he looks like a bobble-head! Wish I knew how to groom them myself.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I think most if not all of Jammies' baby teeth are gone. As soon as I'd see her chewing on "something", I'd rush over and stick my finger in her mouth and gulp, it would be gone! I did manage to save one of her molars. Sheesh, this is like being a mamma to a baby! I saved 5 of our sheltie's baby teeth and have them in her folder in a baggie.....like I think they are going to bring in big money someday???:laugh:*


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

How old is Murphy now? I was wondering when Gabby will start losing her baby teeth.
Carole


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Carole,
Lulu still has baby teeth???? Moxie lost his at 5 to 7 months.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

oops, need to change that to Gabby.......


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's almost 5 months now. He looks so funny, now all the tiny little front ones are gone and it reminds me of when kids smile and they don't have any front teeth. :becky:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is still losing the teeth, some of the bottom baby teeth still present. I haven't found one tooth yet from Dexter!

Dexter hair is probably 3-4 inches long. I mist each day with Coat Handler detangling spray and brush every day and finger out tangles, so far, I have no problems keeping up with the length..


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, I think he will lose his color if you cut. Just don't cut the ears or tail and hopefully his color will stay there. Cicero is not really so hard as long as you comb through each day. It's just the blowing coat stage that gets tougher....but it will pass. Murphy seems to have a nice coat that will be easier than Scooter's curly coat to brush. They grow up way to fast!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They sure do! Tomorrow they're going in to be groomed as Murphy has his neuter and hernia repair next week.


----------



## Owen Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

*Owen lost some teeth!*

owen just lost his first two teeth yesterday!! i actually was able to find both of them in the carpet. he's been slicing up my hands and arms for weeks...it will be nice to get some duller adult teeth!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy has lost all of the ones across the bottom except one right in the middle! He looks like a little old man. Last night I was feeling in his mouth and one on top was just hanging there and as I touched it he moved and it fell out in my hand! uke:


----------

